# New canadian to forum



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

hey people. new to this site. hope i can be of some help. have a couple days of exp now....lol
im a federal exempt grower/ consumer. just made a move recently to new digs so ive been rebuilding what i do slowly as i can afford to.
for the moment im just in tents...i feel so crammed but better than nothing.
for the strain choices i have a few of my own on the go at the moment and more to be added anyday now. ill get to a journal shortly on here.

peace. cannabisworks


----------



## smokinrav (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

welcome, you east coast or west coast or *laughs* prairies


----------



## tellno1 (Nov 4, 2011)

welcome bro ... nice to see another canuck ... 

happy growin


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

im about west as you can get if you dont want to live on a rock...lol...BC here...where it actualy rarely snows in canada.....lol ...contrary to most thinking...lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

hey man, i live on that rock


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

.....lol...its ok its not your fault...lol...jk bud. 
i just got back form a visit to some buddies over there


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

its not my fault that the best bud in bc comes from this rock? yah i know eh


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

sure once we send it from the mainland....lol
i went to a club there and was shocked they use stems and fan leaves as their food supplies. poor soles getting ripped off.


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

LOL. if you went to a "club" here

you walked into a place where they bent you over the counter, and fucked you up the ass
cause they carry absolute SHIT and charge 2-3 bills an oz, its just a bunch of self righteous hippies trying to legitimize their dealing...


the mainland is filled full of commercial weed. most of the High end stuff you see in vancouver... comes from the island....
can argue it if you like but ive seen proof of this first hand


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

and ive seen the opisite but im wrong..ok...lol
yes i know clubs suck. i hate all of them equaly. nothing but a bunch of criminal dealers makin quick cash from us dying people. and is crap i agree. i went to meet ted that runs the hempology deal as a buddy of mine does lectures there now n then so wanted to see what the plasce was about is all. i dont use the clubs at all since ive been involved in medicine and see what realy goes on behind the counter,.

and good grows dont come from a specific area..or postal code. believe that or not...lol. everyone has bad and good stuff. just need to know the right grower


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

good grows happen Everywhere
but great genetics only come out of a few places in the world


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

ok in your opinion.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

who cares? we live in BC and that makes us all SUPERSTARS (cannabis-wise). 

oakley i used to live on that rock too! hence my undying hatred of bc ferries.... if they build a bridge i'd consider living there again.... but then if they built a bridge it would probably quickly become somewhere i wouldn't wanna live.... hella conundrum.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

ya not sure why the ego has already hit and its just my intro...lol
realy all means nothing to me where or who stuff comes from.


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

yeah, you gotta take the bad with the good. 
i mean, i've seen some of the nicest master kush i've ever seen in the fraser valley, but they're also home to AN.... *shudders*

and i've seen some stellar product from The Big Rock, but then, they also have VISC.... nuff said. 

the bad with the good. 

anyhoo, welcome to riu. it's nice to see more bc representin'.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you. and apreciat that some still keep an open mind. and yes i agree visc has some nice stuff as well.
dont get me goin on advanced...did you see the newws where they are now involved in the surrey 6 slaying murder case and with once again importing cocaine t5o the states...bad monkeys. dont know why people would support organized criminals by buying their over prices stuff. 

ive ran same cuts as another just down the road and saw 2 diff results. wonder if it had to do with our addies being different...lol..sorry had to...lol


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

as horrible as it is to say, AN does make some Very nice products / well made products.... but with that in mind, they water it down/dilute it so much that you can pretty much feed your plants right out of the bottle. then to top it off, those bottles are slapped with a 3 digit price tag


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

food is fine. problem is his lies and over pricing. i have worked in the nutrient bizz a while and their food ellements are allt he same as others so i dont understand the extra cost...for his hummer? for the cocaine shipments? for the murders??


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

pretty sure hes following the motto of; your only worth what you charge, and if you charge the most in the industry, you "obviously" must be the best


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

ya he fools many with the huge advertising. many shops now wont even touch his stuff anymore. he has been getting hit by american agri aslo for all his lies on the labels and has been ordered to stop sales in alot of the states now. the crap is finaly catching up to him/them


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

Cannabisworks said:


> did you see the newws where they are now involved in the surrey 6 slaying murder case and with once again importing cocaine t5o the states...bad monkeys. dont know why people would support organized criminals by buying their over prices stuff.


see, this isn't news to anybody that knows any of those guys. the bacon brothers were handpicked and groomed by one of the partners to be who they are now. 
submitting fake samples to Depts of Agri (weren't they being sued by oregon, or something?), flagrantly violating advertising laws, muscling their chemists out of pay, claiming GH uses tap water in their product, with all the punitive damages they've been paying, the ONLY REASON they're still in business is because gullible paeons keep buying their $hit because it smells like leather and cigars.

/rant


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

ya you know the deal...lol. ive hated them since i got into this almost 30 years ago. i know personal buddies that have been screwed over by them./ i think another big issue he had to loose bizz was his threat to rat out the so called ..."good ol boys"...lol gino was actualy seen and photographed literaly minuites after this murder...not very bright.
and yes agri in oregon has stopped all sales by him now., he says they want to steal his recipes so he refuses to give the facts....lol. maybe i should send them in for him so the public can see how bad he fools people


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

Cannabisworks said:


> i know personal buddies that have been screwed over by them.


me too! 7 that i can think of off the top of my head, probably more if i take a minute to tally up.....


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

...... this is QUITE the intro thread you've got going on!


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

lol...ya i wasnt expecting this. thx for the laughable convo ...i was almost beginning to think i was the only A/N hatter left.,...lol....on with the truths


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

wonderfully shitty corner of the world we share huh?


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

if we let it be that way. .....my corner is awesome, must be the meds....lol


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

question on the journaling. ive started a new on here...in my sig. so i see there is no commenting in them. so does this mean everything i do in it i have to do 2 times so we can have a convo in the other area?. or there just a button somewhere to do this. never seen a forum that does this way so is kinda newish to me


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 4, 2011)

i wish i could answer that one for yah you seem like a nice guy but im afraid i just dont know!~


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

you mean the sticky? that's HELLA OLD and most people don't abide by it anyways.... i think the point is more like "if someone tells you to gtfo their journal, then gtfo." 
also, for the people that DO follow the sticky, if you put in a line about comments being welcome it pretty well nullifies it.... good point though, i'll bring it up with the other staff and see what they think of maybe adjusting the wording a bit.


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

makes sence as a blog and just click...blog this. but is a bit of a pain having to post stuff twice, might turn some away from even bothering doing a journal....just a thought. thx


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 4, 2011)

oh, you mean the rollitup/blog journal?
yeah, i find hardly anybody looks at those; i abandoned mine in favour of my thread in the "journals" section.... (which is why, when you look at my name, it says "journal entries: 1" )

"journals" also happens to be the section i help moderate.... so if you need anything edited/deleted/etc., i'm your woman!


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

yes i noticed you modding that area. if the comment area for journaling was as easy as the blogging feature it might work as they planned. but..us being stoners we tend to get lazzy to do things more than once...lol
not a big deal, just figuring how things work here


----------



## Cannabisworks (Nov 4, 2011)

so do we have a random porn area. im not seeing anything that seems to relate to just random older grow pics.


----------

